# Châm ngôn của chị em phái đẹp là gì?



## blue (25 Tháng ba 2013)

Châm ngôn của các chị em gái là gì vậy? Viết thử châm ngôn phái đẹp để hốt em Galaxy Y Duos và phiếu ưu đãi học trang điểm với Bobbi Brown nhé! 

Từ ngày 18/3, mỗi tuần cuộc thi Viết Châm Ngôn Phái Đẹp sẽ dành tặng 01 em Galaxy Y xinh xắn cho bạn gái sở hữu châm ngôn hay nhất trong tuần

Chỉ cần sáng tạo Châm ngôn phái đẹp, chia sẻ trên Facebook và chờ nhận quà thôi!!


----------



## LyLa (28 Tháng ba 2013)

*Trả lời: Châm ngôn của chị em phái đẹp là gì?*

Châm ngôn của mình : " Yêu thương là phải biết tha thứ " .


----------



## domi (28 Tháng ba 2013)

*Trả lời: Châm ngôn của chị em phái đẹp là gì?*

Mỗi tuần 1 em galaxy Y à? Mình gởi châm ngôn vô đâu bạn? Vô đây luôn hả?


----------



## blue (28 Tháng ba 2013)

*Trả lời: Châm ngôn của chị em phái đẹp là gì?*



LyLa đã viết:


> Châm ngôn của mình : " Yêu thương là phải biết tha thứ " .





domi đã viết:


> Mỗi tuần 1 em galaxy Y à? Mình gởi châm ngôn vô đâu bạn? Vô đây luôn hả?



Bạn vô fanpage của SS nhé www.facebook.com/SamsungMobileVietnam, rồi vào app "Đặc quyền phái đẹp" là có thể gửi châm ngôn liền ^^


----------



## holewall (5 Tháng tư 2013)

*Trả lời: Châm ngôn của chị em phái đẹp là gì?*



blue đã viết:


> Châm ngôn của các chị em gái là gì vậy? Viết thử châm ngôn phái đẹp để hốt em Galaxy Y Duos và phiếu ưu đãi học trang điểm với Bobbi Brown nhé!
> 
> Từ ngày 18/3, mỗi tuần cuộc thi Viết Châm Ngôn Phái Đẹp sẽ dành tặng 01 em Galaxy Y xinh xắn cho bạn gái sở hữu châm ngôn hay nhất trong tuần
> 
> Chỉ cần sáng tạo Châm ngôn phái đẹp, chia sẻ trên Facebook và chờ nhận quà thôi!!




Ko biết có kết quả của tuần đầu chưa hả bạn?


----------



## blue (5 Tháng tư 2013)

*Trả lời: Châm ngôn của chị em phái đẹp là gì?*



holewall đã viết:


> Ko biết có kết quả của tuần đầu chưa hả bạn?



Hình như có trên fanpage rồi đó bạn. Bạn vào xem chưa??


----------



## thanhhuong121 (4 Tháng mười 2013)

chẳng hiểu gì cả


----------



## ship3978 (18 Tháng mười hai 2013)

wau thật là....[DOUBLEPOST=1387350888,1387350501][/DOUBLEPOST]Nói ra thiệt là đau lòng....!


----------

